# 2nd guessing the Hydor inline heater..



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't want to go to an outside heater and I also don't want to see one in my tank, so that does mean a bit more work. 
I collect a lot of wood and that makes it reasonable to go looking for the right wood to hide heaters.
The easiest to work is already hollow but they tend to be hard to find in the right diameter, so I have to do some wood cutting to fit the heater inside and still give it lots of water circulation. I tend to wind up with the heater in wood that is tall enough to reach the surface so that the cord is not showing when under my canopies. I give it as much room inside as practical and then cut the lower rear of the wood out to help get more movement. But I don't relie on heaters only using the internal thermostat but pair them with controllers which have probes away from the heating element to get a true read of the tank temp, not just inside the wood.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

I've had zero problems with the Hydor inline heater. It has been running trouble free since November 2016. Like PlantedRich, I also use a temperature controller as well for the extra safety (also makes it incredibly easy to see the water temp). Finally, Hydor has very good customer service from my experience.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

I was all set on the inline but its around $50 -25 more than the Eheim and according to the amazon reviews there a good chance it will leak or quite working. 

yeah I was looking to get the inkbird controller to...ugg more $$ so the inkbird and Ehiem would be a sweet setup if it was in a sump 100% go what way but I opted for a canister...so those to would be around thae same price as the hydor inline.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

guess I could DIY this :


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

underH20garden said:


> I was all set on the inline but its around $50 -25 more than the Eheim and according to the amazon reviews there a good chance it will leak or quite working.
> 
> yeah I was looking to get the inkbird controller to...ugg more $$ so the inkbird and Ehiem would be a sweet setup if it was in a sump 100% go what way but I opted for a canister...so those to would be around thae same price as the hydor inline.


I have to agree with the heater controller. They’re a very nice addition and make getting the tank to the temperature you want very easy. Also heaters are probably the #1 piece of equipment we use that fail. It’s a good insurance policy.


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm planning to DIY an inline heater also but I'm struggling to find hose connections that will allow me to connect PVC pipe. The uniseal things are easy to get hold of [emoji4]


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

underH20garden said:


> my go to heater are the German made tried and true Eheim jager truetemps...never have let me down.


Hi underH2Ogarden,

The Eheim Jager heaters are no longer made in Germany, they have been made in China for five years or more.

I have used the Hydor ETF In-line heaters for several years with consistent temperatures and no failures. That said, a temperature controller provides extra protection in the event of a failure and certainly would a wise investment if expensive livestock inhabit the tank like discus or rare species. One of our club members, a very good breeder, lost a tankful of beautiful L series plecos due to a stuck heater (not Hydor) - heartbreaking.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

underH20garden said:


> guess I could DIY this :
> HOW TO: Build an inline AQUARIUM heater AND hang on the back TUTORIAL - YouTube


I've built 5 of those with Eheim jagers. The only special part is the heico fitting that you slide the heater into and allows for easy removal and fitting. Heico will flat out send you free samples of their stuff. I got 10 of them for free years ago and still haven't gone through them all. All you do is order 5 of one size and 5 of another that's like a mm different. 

The rest of the parts are basic PVC fittings you get at home Depot.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

sdwindansea said:


> I've had zero problems with the Hydor inline heater. It has been running trouble free since November 2016. Like PlantedRich, I also use a temperature controller as well for the extra safety (also makes it incredibly easy to see the water temp). Finally, Hydor has very good customer service from my experience.


Me too. Been running two of them for about 5 years or so. Never an issue.

Also run a temp controller just in case.

In my experience, you can find horror stories about every single one out there if you look for them.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

FWIW, I'm on year three with my inline Hydor that's controlled by an Inkbird controller. So far it has worked steadily and without issue.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi underH2Ogarden,
> 
> The Eheim Jager heaters are no longer made in Germany, they have been made in China for five years or more.
> 
> I have used the Hydor ETF In-line heaters for several years with consistent temperatures and no failures. That said, a temperature controller provides extra protection in the event of a failure and certainly would a wise investment if expensive livestock inhabit the tank like discus or rare species. One of our club members, a very good breeder, lost a tankful of beautiful L series plecos due to a stuck heater (not Hydor) - heartbreaking.


 I have an ehiem heater that is 6 months old and it has Made in Germany right on the box and on the heater itself


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> Also heaters are probably the #1 piece of equipment we use that fail. It’s a good insurance policy.


yup that is why I started 2nd guessing the Hydor that and price :/



oscarlloydjohn said:


> I'm planning to DIY an inline heater also but I'm struggling to find hose connections that will allow me to connect PVC pipe. The uniseal things are easy to get hold of [emoji4]


so your trying to hard plumb the DIY inline heater? or just the threaded bard fittings? look in the ingratiation pert of your hardware store..maybe that might help? 



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi underH2Ogarden,
> 
> The Eheim Jager heaters are no longer made in Germany, they have been made in China for five years or more.
> 
> I have used the Hydor ETF In-line heaters for several years with consistent temperatures and no failures. That said, a temperature controller provides extra protection in the event of a failure and certainly would a wise investment if expensive livestock inhabit the tank like discus or rare species. One of our club members, a very good breeder, lost a tankful of beautiful L series plecos due to a stuck heater (not Hydor) - heartbreaking.


wow cool fish I have never heard of them. guess there pricey eh? sorry to heat about those beautiful creatures, yup a simple temp controller would have saved the day. also good to know your hydor is running with no problems. 




gus6464 said:


> I've built 5 of those with Eheim jagers. The only special part is the heico fitting that you slide the heater into and allows for easy removal and fitting. Heico will flat out send you free samples of their stuff. I got 10 of them for free years ago and still haven't gone through them all. All you do is order 5 of one size and 5 of another that's like a mm different.
> 
> The rest of the parts are basic PVC fittings you get at home Depot.
> 
> ...





Greggz said:


> Me too. Been running two of them for about 5 years or so. Never an issue.
> 
> Also run a temp controller just in case.
> 
> In my experience, you can find horror stories about every single one out there if you look for them.


glad to know your hydro is working out well for you too! 
yup if you go looking you can find negative reviews on everything.

also more ppl post negative reviews than positive, jus the way we are I guess..


----------



## stussy28 (Mar 17, 2016)

I will also endorse my hydor inline. I like not seeing it and my temperature has been consistent for the last 3 years.


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a hydor inline on my 72gal and an eheim with a uniseal plumbed to a Grigg's reactor in my 33gal. Both seem to work really well. But the eheim was a pain to try and dial in the temp. The hydor, being designed for how it was being used, was quite easy


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

stussy28 said:


> I will also endorse my hydor inline. I like not seeing it and my temperature has been consistent for the last 3 years.


good to hear another Hydor happy customer.



MCFC said:


> I have a hydor inline on my 72gal and an eheim with a uniseal plumbed to a Grigg's reactor in my 33gal. Both seem to work really well. But the eheim was a pain to try and dial in the temp. The hydor, being designed for how it was being used, was quite easy


I was thinking about that this afternoon, and was wondering how flow through the PVC might effect the temp. did you have to set it a few degrees higher? would it swing?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I had 2 German Jagers, 2 Hydor ETH, 2 Cobalt and a couple of others fail over the years.
With heaters, I feel, it's a question of time.

I still have them, just pay shipping


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I have started using ISTA. Not terribly impressed with Hydor filters or power heads and had one heater fail on me. I wish there were more choices for inline heaters because I hate heaters in the tanks. Incidentally I don't feel like the quality of in tank heaters is so great these days either.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

When you look at the reviews you have to try to rule out installer stupidity and failure to follow directions. A lot of the general public can't seem to follow simple instructions anymore. If you need proof, just watch the suibforums WTB/RAOK and FOR SALE/TRADE for a while.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

so whats the difference between the blue and red ends hydor?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

underH20garden said:


> so whats the difference between the blue and red ends hydor?


Hi underH20garden,

Both of the ones I have are 5/8" tubing (one 200W and one 300W) and both have red 'nuts' on the end. Possibly the blue is for the 1/2" inch tubing of the 200W?


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

@Seattle_Aquarist yeah maybe. all the ones on amazon have the red nuts. 

I like hydor for the fact its smaller than a DIY inline but double the price that along with a temp controller in in if for $80.

on the other hand it would be a fun project to build a DIY inline...but with time supply's it might only save a few bucks.

dose anyone see any problems with run a DIY inline heater horizontal? should work the same yeah?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

underH20garden said:


> yup that is why I started 2nd guessing the Hydor that and price :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heico cord-grip
https://www.heyco.com/Liquid_Tight_...-Cordgrips-NPT&section=Liquid_Tight_Cordgrips


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi underH20garden,
> 
> Both of the ones I have are 5/8" tubing (one 200W and one 300W) and both have red 'nuts' on the end. Possibly the blue is for the 1/2" inch tubing of the 200W?


I have the 200w and it has red clamps. Maybe the older models are blue? mine is 3+ years old and going strong.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Quagulator said:


> I have the 200w and it has red clamps. Maybe the older models are blue? mine is 3+ years old and going strong.


Hi Quagulator,

Do you have the 200W model for the 1/2" tubing or 5/8" tubing?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

seattle_aquarist said:


> hi quagulator,
> 
> do you have the 200w model for the 1/2" tubing or 5/8" tubing?


1/2"


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

All of mine are red: 1/2 and 5/8, 200w and 300w. I have only seen blue in pictures.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> I'm struggling to find hose connections that will allow me to connect PVC pipe.


You'll usually find them in the sprinkler section of your store rather than with the plumbing PVC.

Edit: well that thread updated since I last loaded!


----------



## el-grunto (Feb 6, 2014)

I've also been using Hydor in-line heaters for a few years and I've got some issues with them but no leaking as of yet. One has its temperature knob way off. It's set to 82F but heats to 76F. Another has a cracked compression fitting but I think that's because I tightened down on it too much. Other than those two issues they've served me well.


----------

